# Looking for Brian Lauer



## John Sansom (Nov 7, 2007)

Burpee Halifax-Smith and Sam Sansom are looking for Brian Lauer, last known of as a Vindi boy who went drifting off with the Port Line in the fifties. Brian, Sam says you owe him a game of billiards...but not by your rules. Let's 'ave you, mate.


----------

